# Write the Epitaph of the person above you.



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 1, 2018)

*Definition of epitaph:*
a short text honoring a deceased person. Strictly speaking, it refers to text that is inscribed on a tombstone or plaque, but it may also be used in a figurative sense.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 1, 2018)

Rest in fried chicken


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jan 1, 2018)

Here lies Cake Farts
Was a disgusting cross dresser


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 1, 2018)

He died doing what he loved, cross dressing as a (female) furry, and flipping off anyone who disapproved.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 1, 2018)

He never did get to dine on turtle soup


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 1, 2018)

He guarded us from the school shooters. RIP in Rest.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 1, 2018)

He tasted good, but that didn't stop the heroin overdose


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 1, 2018)

He managed to escape the noose, but died of cholera several weeks later.


----------



## Postal Dude (Jan 1, 2018)

What epitaph? Buried in an unmarked grave, by Vordrak.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 1, 2018)

There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 1, 2018)

Got run over in his quest to die of aids.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 1, 2018)

Born a Jew, died a king.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 1, 2018)

We finally stated his number was up.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 1, 2018)

Wanted mayo, got drowned in pussy instead.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 1, 2018)

Here lies a Hunter of the Jew
Who carried 'round a gun or two
He'd always at the safety scoff
And so he lies with head clean off


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 1, 2018)

Was an avid bath salt connoisseur


----------



## Paralethal (Jan 1, 2018)

Died doing what he loved.


----------



## Apocalypso (Jan 1, 2018)

Beefcake Forever


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 1, 2018)

Was already born a skeleton. Birth 1989 5/7 Death 1989 5/7


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jan 1, 2018)

Died as he lived: Getting fucked by horses.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 1, 2018)

He's pining for the fjords


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 1, 2018)

In this grave a weeb does lie
From deep back in the hills
He stole a dakimakura
And caught its owner's ills


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 1, 2018)

Monster Baby


----------



## Bob Page (Jan 1, 2018)

I did it for the lulz. (Followed in Sam Hyde's footsteps)


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 1, 2018)

He burned alright.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 1, 2018)

Accidentally gassed himself


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 1, 2018)

shoved a gerbil up their asshole


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 1, 2018)

You Died


----------



## OhGoy (Jan 1, 2018)

"died via seppuku"


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 1, 2018)

“He doesn’t have to worry about taxes now!”


----------



## Paralethal (Jan 1, 2018)

Is just sleeping


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 1, 2018)

Died like his hero, Rich Piana.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jan 1, 2018)

Lol they ded what a fuck up.


----------



## Antipathy (Jan 1, 2018)

Sucked at XCOM, got raped by Sectoids and died.

Rest in spaghetti, never forghetti


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 1, 2018)

Beneath this stone, within the earth
A doctor is secreted
His days were going well, until
His life force was deleted


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 1, 2018)

Here lies Vrakks
He never scored


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 1, 2018)

He gave his life for tourism.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 1, 2018)

drtoboggan said:


> He gave his life for tourism.


Broke Wade Boggs' alleged beer drinking record on a cross-country flight.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 1, 2018)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> Broke Wade Boggs' alleged beer drinking record on a cross-country flight.


And Boggs is spinning in his grave right now.


----------



## tehpope (Jan 1, 2018)

Owner of a Monster Dong


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Jan 1, 2018)

“omae wa mou shindeiru“
“NANI?!”


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 1, 2018)

Rest in piss.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 1, 2018)

Fill was killed.


----------



## MangledTwot (Jan 1, 2018)

"Was a human being. No denying that fact."


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 1, 2018)

Was stoned for being a lesbian rather than a furry


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 1, 2018)

Gave good rimjobs.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 1, 2018)

Died beating off a bear... In more ways than one.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jan 1, 2018)

He will always be uncle Phil to us.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 2, 2018)

Was a cool person to talk RPG's with


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 2, 2018)

"The secrets of the Clow, Were all a mystery... But when this mighty book was opened, he slipped on a banana peel and fell of a cliff."


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 2, 2018)

*inserts the entire script of the kroboproductions fresh prince ytp here *


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 3, 2018)

A cool dude with a lame haircut


----------



## Apocalypso (Jan 3, 2018)

IP Freely


----------



## American Lollinator Mace (Jan 3, 2018)

Wanted blood. Never knew there were blood banks.


----------



## AshitPie (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh fuck no


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Jan 3, 2018)

his face was beautiful


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 3, 2018)

Made every single person happy despite being a cynical bastard


----------



## starsapling (Jan 3, 2018)

Died doing what he loved; Eat Ass


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 3, 2018)

"This guy died, but I just got fired from this job, so who gives a shit?"


----------



## Endir (Jan 3, 2018)

Death by Jet Ski


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 3, 2018)

His friends all drove Porsches, he must have made amends


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 4, 2018)

Here's the body of Syaoran Li
Dead was his taste, now dead lies he


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 4, 2018)

Was pretty alright, had some rad glasses.


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 4, 2018)

Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 4, 2018)

Was an excellent scientist, well respected among his peers.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 4, 2018)

"It wasn't lupis."


----------



## TheScooper (Jan 5, 2018)

"Had a temper, but was loved by all"


----------



## Apocalypso (Jan 6, 2018)

You're dead. Your friends are dead. Your family's dead. Your fucking pets are being skinned alive. Your mom's a fucking whore. You suck at life. The whole world hates you. You're going to Hell. Live with it. Game Over.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## ___- (Jan 6, 2018)

A valiant hero in raising autism awareness.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 6, 2018)

-__


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 10, 2018)

"We warned him not to fuck that plane..."


----------



## TheScooper (Jan 10, 2018)

"He just swaggged right in..."


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 10, 2018)

"Fell into a bucket of feces and suffocated"


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 10, 2018)

"Died as he lived: with a raging boner for cartoon mice"


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 10, 2018)

Baa.


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 10, 2018)

"Was the trash man"


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 10, 2018)

"Ba Ba Black Sheep, have you any wool?"


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 10, 2018)

There are no epitah's for disappeared people


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jan 10, 2018)

Last Words: “Hold My Beer”


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 10, 2018)

"Aw, hell no!"


----------



## MangledTwot (Jan 10, 2018)

"Truly a homosapien."


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jan 11, 2018)

"A real problamatic tracer main"


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jan 11, 2018)

"Quoth the raven, burger time, nevermore."


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Jan 11, 2018)

SPIT ON HIM


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 11, 2018)

Murdered by facepunch users. Ever since, the website has been shut down and the all the moderators are in jail for life.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 11, 2018)

"The Jewed Hunter became the Jewed Hunted."


----------



## LogicBeetch (Jan 11, 2018)

UnKillFill; Killed Unfulfilled.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 12, 2018)

LogicBeetch said:


> UnKillFill; Killed Unfulfilled.


"Killed by UnKillFill"


----------



## Hiragana (Jan 13, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/UnKillFill.38240


----------



## Black Waltz (Jan 13, 2018)

is autistic


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 13, 2018)

fapped too hard


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 13, 2018)

Finally got to see some serious shit.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 14, 2018)

[unmarked]


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Jan 14, 2018)

"Judged you all and was always right"


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 14, 2018)

Damn, It Felt Good To Be A Gangster!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 17, 2018)

"Took the phrase 'eat shit and die' literally."


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jan 17, 2018)

"Literally Who?"


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Jan 17, 2018)

Rest in Pillowy Mounds of Mashed Potatoes.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 17, 2018)

Please send penicillin in lieu of flowers


----------



## JoeForrester1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

He died doing what he loved... 2 chicks at the same damn time man!


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 17, 2018)

his death was fucking disgusting man


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 18, 2018)

Roads? Where he's going, he don't need roads.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 18, 2018)

Died violently in a dispute over a NAP violation.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jan 18, 2018)

_Dúirt mé leat go raibh mé breoite_


----------



## Pickle Dick (Jan 18, 2018)

he had too much numbers in his username


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 18, 2018)

Wasn't hugged.

Fun fact: babies can die if they're not hugged.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 19, 2018)

He died as he lived: Smelling like cheap rum.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 19, 2018)

IN MEMORY OF

A PATRIOT

WHO SAVED
THE WORLD


----------



## symantec (Jan 19, 2018)

@_01 He was number 1


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Died tragically rescuing his family from the wreckage of a destroyed sinking battleship.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 20, 2018)

He had... A lot of regrets.


----------



## Antipathy (Jan 20, 2018)

Contracted Black People Diabeetus and died. Had thirty kids, paid no child support.

A typical nigger.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 29, 2018)

Dr W said:


> Contracted Black People Diabeetus and died. Had thirty kids, paid no child support.
> 
> A typical nigger.


"Broke his own code, and snitched... So we put him in stitches, Then he died"


----------



## Wraith (Jan 29, 2018)

Died when someone from deviant art dressed up in a turtle suit and smothered him with big pillowy mounds. 
He will be missed. :tears:


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 29, 2018)

"Finally went to his home of the skeleton people"


----------



## TheClorax (Jan 29, 2018)

Tried to Fuck a Mouse. ‘Nuff Said.


----------



## Antipathy (Jan 29, 2018)

Mistook his name for Clorox. Drank a bottle of bleach and died.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 30, 2018)

Talked like a gangster until it was time to do gangster things.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Jan 30, 2018)

Tried to replace their liver with one made of solid gold. No prizes for guessing how that worked out.


----------



## Bagronkleton (Jan 30, 2018)

Here lies Irwin M. Felcher
Accepted every challenge, you bet'cher
Stared at the unclit far too long
That's when it all went wrong​


----------



## Antipathy (Jan 30, 2018)

Was cursed to only speak in rhyme. Then said "purple, orange."

Rest is spaghetti.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Jan 30, 2018)

Investigators said the fire was caused by way too damn many candles.


----------



## Lucricitous (Jan 30, 2018)

*Irwin M. Felcher*
Gee Irwin, how come your mom lets you have SEVERAL epitaphs?


----------



## Somar (Jan 30, 2018)

He got what he deserved for impersonating a mod


----------



## Yawning Bulbasaur (Jan 30, 2018)

He was a Mario knockoff game of Sonic


----------



## GethN7 (Jan 30, 2018)

Yawning Bulbasaur said:


> He was a Mario knockoff game of Sonic



Died setting himself on fire to get the ultimate high.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Jan 30, 2018)

Here lies GethN7...
His death was well documented by encyclopedia dramatica


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 31, 2018)

was very happy.


----------



## Somar (Jan 31, 2018)

Here lies @Jewed Hunter 
Wanted his grave to be the same color of his skin, but that would be too expensive so we just went with a regular one. I mean it's not like he's going to know about it anyway since he's dead. Damn this Epitaph is long.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 31, 2018)

Was sued to the point of destitution by both Sega and Nintendo; died in a bum fight over a half eaten bag of Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Feb 2, 2018)

His ass finally quit.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Feb 2, 2018)

By the time he was ready to dodge it was too late, the shirt fired from the shirt cannon had already hit him.


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 2, 2018)

Like any good rock-star, overdosed on crack.


----------



## Antipathy (Feb 8, 2018)

Severe jaundice went undiagnosed. Lived a short, painful life and died pissing blood.

Still a better way to go than living as a lolcow, though.


----------



## OpenBASED (Feb 9, 2018)

He was a Jew, or at least I think he was. 
Make of that what you will.


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## brexit (Feb 9, 2018)

*He came into this world kicking and screaming,
covered in someone else's blood, 
fighting to live for those he loved.*

*He had no problem going out the same way.*


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 9, 2018)

He faked his death.


----------



## Somar (Feb 9, 2018)

He was not number one.


----------



## scared sheep (Feb 12, 2018)

They did some things.


----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Feb 13, 2018)

Baaaaaaaaaaaa.

(Won’t translate because that’s appropriating sheep culture)


----------



## Somar (Feb 13, 2018)

She tore him apart.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Puberty hit them like a ton of bricks. Then they got hit with an actual ton of bricks.


----------



## MalWart (Feb 13, 2018)

He stuck to his guts until the shit hit the fan.


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 13, 2018)

He got replaced by Joe.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Feb 13, 2018)

He cleaned toilets, detoxified the colons of autistic children and banished depraved images from the eyes and minds of distressed netizens.

May he rest comfortably in his porcelain coffin.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 3, 2018)

"Turns out, it wasn't OK."


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 3, 2018)

He died choking to death on gold coins.


----------



## Bob Page (Mar 3, 2018)

He died alone... like an emo.


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 3, 2018)

he died a true hero


----------



## Bob Page (Mar 3, 2018)

He punched Giygas in the face... like a boss.


----------



## MalWart (Mar 5, 2018)

He is dead like his memes.


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 16, 2018)

Shot up his local McDonalds and his body was never recovered.
The Big Macs did have a boost in quality a for a while after though...


----------



## Somar (Mar 16, 2018)

Shot themselves after Prime 4 turned out to be worse than Other M


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Mar 16, 2018)

Here lies Somari. He never scored.


----------



## swiv (Mar 16, 2018)

He died doing what he loved. Luckily the horse is unharmed.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Mar 16, 2018)

Was a degenerate anime loving fuck then he died.


----------



## diana (Mar 16, 2018)

Got sat on by diana, will not be missed.


----------



## Somar (Mar 16, 2018)

Tried to jump over the grand canon with a bike.


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 16, 2018)

Loved the cock.


----------



## swiv (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Mar 20, 2018)

"



"


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 20, 2018)

"One Less Mick In The World"


----------



## :thinking: (Mar 20, 2018)

"He died the way he lived: inside a Japanese teenager's asspussy."


----------



## jewelry investor (Mar 20, 2018)

Didn't think fast enough.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 10, 2018)

Learned that propane and propane accessories should not be used as marital aids, the hard way.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 10, 2018)

We hope that in his final moments, he found consolation in the giant wheel of cheese he was embracing.


----------



## Dovahshit (Apr 13, 2018)

dont ask me about DIN standarts anymore


----------



## Vincenzo Valentino (Apr 13, 2018)

"You don't got the balls to pull the trigger."


----------



## Hui (Apr 13, 2018)

"Never Loved A 3D Woman".


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 13, 2018)

The sad end of a material man.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 13, 2018)

Entered the 2D realm after a short but intense encounter with a steamroller.


----------



## James Howlett (Apr 13, 2018)

When it comes to erotic asphyxiation, he truly was a pioneer.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 13, 2018)

"He looked fly, but he had to die."


----------



## SirQuicksand (Apr 13, 2018)

"Least Known Unknown: lived like a bitch, died like a G"


----------



## :thinking: (Apr 13, 2018)

"The sand was quicker than him."


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 13, 2018)

"Once known for his thinking. Now into Hell, he's sinking."


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 14, 2018)

-Learned the hard way that the Krabby Patty secret formula... was rat poison...


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 14, 2018)

"- He thought that every cyclops character was Plankton. And died of brain AIDS."


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 14, 2018)

A one eyed monster

With a sweet hat


----------



## TinyKiwi (Apr 14, 2018)

He loved Shadow
The only cool thing in Sonic.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 16, 2018)

TinyKiwi - GiantAutism


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 17, 2018)

He might have lived longer if he had just quit following Dobson.


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 17, 2018)

Samus was their waifu


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 17, 2018)

Sacred Sheep
4/26/1992 - 9/7/2103
"Only the best die young"​


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 17, 2018)

"Here Lies A Furry Stiff - No More To Yiff."


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 13, 2018)

"Never quite managed to get that krabby patty secret formula..."


----------



## Almighty V of Doom (Jun 13, 2018)

"Did not expect to get HIV from pride month"


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 16, 2018)

died as he lived, terrifying autistic children


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 16, 2018)

"Like a cornucopia filled with rotten fruit, they had endless opportunitys that were more shittier than the last, one that made them bite the dust"


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 16, 2018)

His mother always told him CLEAN the ass first. Sage advice.


----------



## Tempest (Jun 16, 2018)

"dropping the mustard was a mistake"


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 16, 2018)

the fate of a ginger


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 16, 2018)

free my nigga lil boosie


----------



## firestoopscience (Jun 16, 2018)

He died before Guts got off the boat.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 16, 2018)

"He never stooped the fire"


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 16, 2018)

kidnapped by deviantart furries


----------



## Tempest (Jun 16, 2018)

had a statue of them built


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 22, 2018)

"he killed his pain yesterday
when he finally drove that woman
off his mind"


----------



## Dogs can't look up (Jul 22, 2018)

A father, a son, a furry


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 23, 2018)

"Unfortunately, he was *below* the dogs..."


----------



## 0xBADB17E5 (Jul 23, 2018)

"Too much bromance can kill you."


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jul 23, 2018)

"Didn't think eating out the pussy on that special day of the month would have lasting consequences"- @0xBADB17E5 's girlfriend


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jul 23, 2018)

"His username brought confusion upon many people and he banged my mom once, had a cute avatar though."


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jul 23, 2018)

died wanking to werewolf porn


----------



## jewelry investor (Jul 26, 2018)

Overdosed on coke-cain


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 26, 2018)

Jewed Hunter: 1932-1945 - Died by botched circumcision. Gone and promptly forgotten.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jul 26, 2018)

"Died of old age, while waiting for a remaster of Commander Keen for the Switch "


----------



## TheClorax (Jul 28, 2018)

We used their corpse to make this tombstone.


----------



## Zarkov (Jul 29, 2018)

There lie the finest pair of tits the world has ever seen.


----------



## Forever Train Engineer (Jul 29, 2018)

"Died trying to fight gay frogs... And goblins"


----------



## Tempest (Jul 29, 2018)

was not a train engineer for forever


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 30, 2018)

Tempest said:


> was not a train engineer for forever


"What doesn't kill you makes you stronger... Unfortunately, his namesake killed him when he died in a hurricane."


----------



## Gus (Aug 1, 2018)

Charged the white man with not letting us all get along.


----------



## X-Shaped Weeaboo (Aug 4, 2018)

Gus said:


> Charged the white man with not letting us all get along.



Took with him to his death, among other things, racial stereotyping as a from of entertainment.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Aug 4, 2018)

First man to put his penis in his own butt


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 5, 2018)

Best high priestress of KF's lesbian church


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Aug 5, 2018)

Here Lies Ravelord

'Twas the Lord of the Rave.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 5, 2018)

baldur's gate was not insurmountable


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 8, 2018)

He "tempted" fate... and killed a thread. (Also, he's dead.)


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Sep 8, 2018)

Dumpstered one final time.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Sep 8, 2018)

Krokodil Overdose: died of... old age, surprisingly.


----------



## c-no (Sep 8, 2018)

Dip: wanted to try a new drugged, got him dipped into the grave.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Sep 8, 2018)

Big People get Big Diabeetus.


----------



## jewelry investor (Sep 8, 2018)

Got assigned to a Catachan platoon.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 10, 2020)

Jewed Lives (probably don't) matter.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 10, 2020)

Here lies UnKillFill

Popped a pill that made him ill and now a grave he fills


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 20, 2020)

Rest in piss.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 20, 2020)

_In this dumpster, filled with pasta, lies a real son of a bitch._


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 10, 2020)

Action Paul died as he lived. Educationally dry and yet somehow, still entertaining.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Aug 10, 2020)

Encased in this exquisite stainless steel coffin lies Crankenstein..Blah, blah, blah, blah..Rest in peace..


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 10, 2020)

Here lies the lawyer of a porn star his client couldn't get Trump impeached


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 10, 2020)

@Jasonfan89
(2019-2020)
He tried to be Jason, yet ended up slicing himself off


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 10, 2020)

May you float freely


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Aug 10, 2020)

You were the best of weeb shit, you were the worst of weeb shit.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 10, 2020)

He was a handy man to the bitter end.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 11, 2020)

He was grrrreat!!


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 11, 2020)

"A billion lolis are weeping - With joy. 
No more stalking from Fluffy."


----------



## Wraith (Aug 12, 2020)

"Only man to become a human quesadilla and eat himself to death"


----------



## Alcatraz (Aug 12, 2020)

"There's no recorded deaths of anyone dying by smoke machine."


----------

